# Croatian (BCS): jebem ti (offensive!!)



## picturethis

Hello!

I'm afraid I don't speak any Croatian but I'm reading a book in Spanish called 'Comanche Territory' and it has a couple of insults in Croatian which I don't understand. Apologies if they are quite vulgar!

Ti-Vi-Ei Yebenti mater = I'm screwing your mother??

Yebenti maiku = ??

I guessed the first one from the context but I'm not sure about the second one. Any help would be much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## slavic_one

Yes. _Jebem ti mater_ is literaly _I'm screwing your mother_. _Majka_ (_majku_ in accusative case) and _mater_ is the same, so both is the same.


----------



## picturethis

Ah thank you slavic_one! That's very helpful! 

So what is the difference between them? Does it depend whether it's a man or a woman who's talking?


----------



## slavic_one

No, it doesn't depend on that. But version with "majku" is not so common.


----------



## sokol

See also the thread about WTF - JBT where this (besides other insults) has been discussed, both concerning meaning and use (and degree of offensiveness).


----------



## kudikamo

slavic_one said:


> version with "majku" is not so common.



I am afraid I disagree. The version "majku" is also used (in my personal language, more frequently ) and sometimes in a different word order, as following: "Majku ti jebem". It can also be qualified with an adjective: "Milu majku", where "milu" stands for "dear". So the insult would go: "Majku ti jebem, da ti milu majku jebem".

Another version is with "Mamicu", where a euphemistic (endearing) term for mother (= mummy) is used in an ironic sense.


----------



## kudikamo

slavic_one said:


> _Jebem ti mater_ is literaly _I'm screwing your mother_. _Majka_ (_majku_ in accusative case) and _mater_ is the same, so both is the same.



The verb does not come in the present tense here but it in the subjuctive mood expressing some kind of a threat.

And another issue, "mater" and "majku" are not the same. There are no complete synonyms. Though these two words are interchangeable, they are used in slightly different contexts. "MAter" is more often used in Dalmatia. The word also has an anachronic tinge to it.


----------



## slavic_one

kudikamo said:


> I am afraid I disagree. The version "majku" is also used (in my personal language, more frequently ) and sometimes in a different word order, as following: "Majku ti jebem". It can also be qualified with an adjective: "Milu majku", where "milu" stands for "dear". So the insult would go: "Majku ti jebem, da ti milu majku jebem".
> 
> Another version is with "Mamicu", where a euphemistic (endearing) term for mother (= mummy) is used in an ironic sense.



Majku ti ***** yes, but ***** ti majku to me sound unusual. Mamicu ti tvoju.... is also common.



kudikamo said:


> The verb does not come in the present tense here  but it in the subjuctive mood expressing some kind of a threat.
> 
> And another issue, "mater" and "majku" are not the same. There are no  complete synonyms. Though these two words are interchangeable, they are  used in slightly different contexts. "MAter" is more often used in  Dalmatia. The word also has an anachronic tinge to it.



I don't see why it's not synonyms. It's like mom and mother.


----------



## DenisBiH

Swear words and phrases such as this one are, at least in B-H used in various contexts and the meaning can range from very offensive and threatening to mild (e.g. I sometimes use it when my PC or something else isn't working properly) to even endearing among close friends. They are of course very vulgar and a non-native speaker should avoid them.

For a nice parody of various uses of jebati and related words, here is something.


----------



## kudikamo

Naravno da su sinonimi. 
Ono sto se ne slazem jest da je to "isto, jednako, jednakoznacno", jer sigurno sad cjepidlacim, no sinonimija ne znaci "jednakost", vec da se uporaba rijeci moze preklapati, a izbor koju cemo od njih koristiti ovisi o nizu faktora: da li je regionalizam, u kojoj situaciji se koristi, sama pak etimologija rijeci je vrlo bitna, itd. No to je sad vec kako bi moja pokojna baka rekla "drugi par postola".


----------



## kudikamo

DenisBiH said:


> For a nice parody of various uses of jebati and related words, here is something.



Ovo je odlicno! Hvala! Smijeha li.


----------



## slavic_one

Dobro, i ako majka i mater nisu isto, jebem ti majku i jebem ti mater je isto.


----------



## kudikamo

slavic_one said:


> Dobro, i ako majka i mater nisu isto, jebem ti majku i jebem ti mater je isto.



Bome da.


----------



## Magdalena Petrovic

Mater učih na fakultetu kao staroslovensku reč, a pošto ju je moja neuka baka najnormalnije koristila (javi se materi, idi kod tvoje matere), pretpostavljam da nam je zaostavština iz starog narodnog govora  Cheers


----------



## Orlin

Magdalena Petrovic said:


> Mater učih na fakultetu kao staroslovensku reč, a pošto ju je moja neuka baka najnormalnije koristila (javi se materi, idi kod tvoje matere), pretpostavljam da nam je zaostavština iz starog narodnog govora  Cheers


 
Potpuno se slažem da je _mater_ staroslavenskog porekla i možda se sačuvala u nekim narodnim govorima.
Međutim, _mater_ se potpuno izgubila u savremenom standardnom bugarskom (osim u nekim proizvodnim rečima - npr. матерен), imamo samo _майка, _a ova reč učestvuje u skoro identičnim vulgarnim izrazima.


----------



## Veverica

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mater

Sad sam se zapitala da li uopšte u srpskom postoji imenica mater ili je to uvek iskljičivo akuzativ imenice mati  
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mati#Serbo-Croatian


----------



## phosphore

Pa i u staroslovenskom je u nominativu jednine bilo _mati_, a _mater_ je bila osnova u ostalim padežima. _Mater_ i _kćer_ u nominativu jednine su analoški refleksi prema kosim padežima.


----------



## Veverica

Da li je nepravilno prevesti sa nekog jezika u nominativu jednine mater odnosno kćer, da li ce to uvek biti mati/kći, a mater i kćer su eto samo nešto što se izvodi analogijom sa kosim padežima?


----------



## phosphore

Nisam siguran da sam razumeo pitanje?

Mater je na sinhronijskom planu jednako pravilan oblik za nominativ jednine koliko i mati. Na dijahronijskom planu taj je oblik izveden po analogiji dok je ovaj drugi postao direktno iz odgovarajućeg praslovenskog oblika.


----------



## Veverica

Ako je tako rekla bih da je odgovor na moje pitanje - nije nepravilno.


----------



## kudikamo

Pa postoji i izvedbenica od mater, pridjev koji se koristi u psovkama: "M(a)rš u ..... materinu".


----------



## dark_helmut

Magdalena Petrovic said:


> Mater učih na fakultetu kao staroslovensku reč, a pošto ju je moja neuka baka najnormalnije koristila (javi se materi, idi kod tvoje matere), pretpostavljam da nam je zaostavština iz starog narodnog govora  Cheers



Ako je iz Vojvodine, da li je koristila oblik mater ili _matera_? 



Veverica said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mater
> 
> Sad sam se zapitala da li uopšte u srpskom postoji imenica mater ili je to uvek iskljičivo akuzativ imenice mati
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mati#Serbo-Croatian



U dijalektima definitivno postoji. Na primer, u govoru Srba iz Dalmacije. Na primer: „Ovo mi je mater“ ili: „Pozdravila te mater“.


----------



## Magdalena Petrovic

dark_helmut said:


> Ako je iz Vojvodine, da li je koristila oblik mater ili _matera_?
> 
> 
> 
> U dijalektima definitivno postoji. Na primer, u govoru Srba iz Dalmacije. Na primer: „Ovo mi je mater“ ili: „Pozdravila te mater“.




Baka mi je bila iz Srbije, a nominativ je u nas uvek bio _mati, mater _samo u kosim padežima. Ovo je bio rekordno brz odgovor, ha? 

A inače po pravopisu su nominativi isključivo _mati _i _kći, _dok su _mater_ i _kćer _akuzativi.


----------



## Orlin

> A inače po pravopisu su nominativi isključivo _mati _i _kći, _dok su _mater_ i _kćer _akuzativi.


Ja bih rekao da je de facto _gramatika_ u pitanju, ne pravopis.


----------



## Magdalena Petrovic

Jes vala gramatika posredi, ali informaciju navodim po Pravopisu Pešikan/Jerković/Pižurica, Matica srpska, 2002.


----------



## Santanawinds

The variations for these offensive expressions depend on the dialect and degree (how offensive do you want to be!)
Such expressions are even sometimes used as expressions of pleasant surprise ...

mater - I associate more with the Dalmatian dialect


----------



## yael*

Santanawinds said:


> mater - I associate more with the Dalmatian dialect


Well, no... we use it too. And not only in the offesive expressions. As Magdalena said - _mater _is accusative of _mati_.


----------

